# Openvpn Tun/Tap Kernel Problems [SOLVED]

## Tinksmartbstupid

I'm trying to setup a VPN on our mirror server at my place of work, and I'm having a little bit of difficulty.

I followed a wiki I found here and I setup all the configuration and such. Now the problem I'm having is when I go to run

/etc/init.d/openvpn start

I get an error that says:

TUN/TAP Not supported in this kernel.

My kernel version is the latest (2.6.24 R4?). and here is part of my .config file:

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

Does Anyone have Any Idea how to fix this?

----------

## cetbaalix

What I don't see in your list is CONFIG_TUN=m (if you prefer tun as a module).

----------

## Tinksmartbstupid

This is the only option for tunnelling in the kernel (there's two others but they are not TUN)

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

It's not listed in the kernel, so how am I supposed to make this work?

----------

## cetbaalix

Well I'm not aware of a kernel 2.6.24 R4. The latest version on kernel.org is 2.6.23-rc3. I'm running 2.6.22 and the config variable is in the .config file. So maybe you should download gentoo-sources again just to get sure you have the right sources.

----------

## cetbaalix

You need to enable "Universal TUN/TAP device driver support" in "Device drivers -> Network device support". Maybe this helps.

----------

## Voltago

 *Tinksmartbstupid wrote:*   

> This is the only option for tunnelling in the kernel (there's two others but they are not TUN)

 

The TUN/TAP option can be found in Device Drivers->Network Devices.

----------

## Tinksmartbstupid

Thank you so much, and it's 2.6.22 R4. Now the problem I am having is that I cannot find the log file (it says check the log file to find out why it didn't start)

it's not in /var/log/openvpn or just /var/log

where would it be?

----------

## cetbaalix

Well normally it is in /var/log/messages if you haven't configured syslog otherwise... It would be helpfull if you include the whole error message and what command you've started. That makes some things easier to help.

----------

## Tinksmartbstupid

That was the error message, and it came up when I ran

/etc/init.d/openvpn start

I put a full path in for a log in the config file and I got the log to show up in /var/log.

Thanks for your help guys

----------

